# Resource Pages



## Heather (Jun 7, 2006)

*Resource Links for Slipper Growers*

Here are some great resources for slippers on the internet. 

Slipperorchid.info - a great resource site founded by Stephen Manza
http://www.slipperorchids.info/

Antec's Slipper Reading Room (everything from water quality to in-situ habitat information) 
http://ladyslipper.com/magazin.htm

Phragweb (Rob Zuiderwijk's Site)
http://www.phragweb.info/


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

General info on Orchid Species

http://www.orchidspecies.com/


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

A couple of interesting pest management and identification web sites. I am particularly fond of the educational anecdotes on the Green Methods site.  

http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/Manual/insect-text-only.htm
http://greenmethods.com/


----------



## gary (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's Dr. Tanaka's site, a wide range of info.
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/indexe.html

gary


----------



## MoreWater (May 25, 2008)

Looks like the www.paphiopedia.com website is gone?


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, Steve Topletz disappeared a couple years ago (right around the time we started the forum and we're just about at the 2 year mark) and I don't know anyone who's heard from him. Similar to Matt Pederson. I think they're both still out there and probably still involved but just quit the internet or something. Don't know, really. P.S. Do a search for Nascent as well....looks like he vanished. poof!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2008)

Is the info not cached?


----------



## MoreWater (May 26, 2008)

a bit of it was on archive.org.

Anyway, shouldn't the link above be removed? We're just helping whoever owns the domain name now cash in from stoopid people like me. I just hate spam.


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2008)

yes.


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> ... We're just helping whoever owns the domain name now cash in from stoopid people like me. I just hate spam.



would you explain this please. i've wondered....


----------



## MoreWater (May 26, 2008)

Well I wasn't truly helping someone's bank acct, but the deal with those webpages containing a bunch of links basically boils down to this. 

- Find domain names that get a lot of traffic. Often these used to be a website but the domain name registration didn't get renewed. (In other words, piggyback on the former owner's traffic.) Or, the domain name may be a common word with big attraction (but most of those were taken a while ago).

- Put sponsored links on the website so that you get $ for every person who lands on your site and clicks through to a "sponsored" site. Easiest is to use a service from a place like hit farm dot com - they have it down to a ... business. The explanation on their site is quite informative, btw.

A lot of domain name registrars (the people you register a domain name with, like godaddy dot com) automatically put sponsored links on any of their client's domain names that are not associated with real web content. In the early days, the default was a "coming soon" or "this domain name is parked" page - now the default is sponsored links so that someone can rake in cash in the meantime. It may be only a little per domain name, but it adds up and no labor involved.... A volume business.


----------



## MoreWater (May 26, 2008)

addendum. Used to be that the revenue for this kind of domain name warehousing came from "adult oriented" content, then later from gambling sites. Now I see way more of the sponsored link business.


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2008)

Google ads and ebay, etc. work the same way. As I understand it, Peter over at SOF gets $$ for every person who clicks through an ad on his site. That's why forums usually have ads, and why STF does NOT.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> addendum. Used to be that the revenue for this kind of domain name warehousing came from "adult oriented" content, then later from gambling sites.



:evil: Curious how she knows this!?


----------



## MoreWater (May 27, 2008)

Work, Eric - I get paid to know about these things.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

You work in "adult oriented" content!? oke:


----------



## MoreWater (May 27, 2008)

Eric, that logic is so full of holes I could water my plants with it oke:

All this chatter is so appropriate for a sticky thread! We are such good citizens


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2008)

I bet someone's face turned as red as her....:evil:


----------



## troy (Aug 10, 2014)

PLEASE ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO POST A NEW THREAD MY EMAIL IS TROY [email protected]. thank you very much


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2014)

Troy, it is quite simple (once you know). Just click on the category where you want to start a new thread. For instance, if you want to start a thread in the Greetings and Salutations category. Once that category opens, at the top left in a blue button are the word "New Thread". Click on that and you can put a subject in and then write something below it.

And welcome to Slippertalk! I'm hoping you will tell us a bit about yourself in the Greetings and Salutations section.


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2014)

I had emailed you, Troy, but I didn't hear back - wasn't sure at the time what your username was so I could check and make sure there wasn't anything amiss with your account settings. Everything looks okay from our end so just follow Dot's instructions and you should be all set. Let me know if you have further issues. Thanks and welcome!


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2022)

Heather said:


> *Resource Links for Slipper Growers*
> 
> Here are some great resources for slippers on the internet.
> 
> ...





Heather said:


> *Resource Links for Slipper Growers*
> 
> Here are some great resources for slippers on the internet.
> 
> ...


Antec and Phragweb permanently down…definitely Antec is no more.


----------

